# Westinghouse LVM-42w2 screen cross burn in



## clevy (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a Westinghouse 42" 1080p LCD Monitor LVM-42w2. Its a few years old. It has developed some kind of burn in that looks like the screen is divided into four quadrants. The lines form in the middle like a sniper scope and do not fully extend to the edges. It appears in low contrast situations and in all input modes. It will not go away. Any thoughts? I have attached a screen shot.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rb0746 (Feb 18, 2010)

has anyone ever had this tv opened up ? 

looks like the layers of the lcd display are messed up like somebody did not take care during reassembly just a thought


----------



## clevy (Feb 21, 2010)

Nope. It's been sitting in the same place but slowly getting worse.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

not sure how it can be done but there was a pixel exerciser for monitor panels that showed signs of "burn in". This usually happens when the same picture, perhaps from a dvd player, is left on display for long hours. There were some applications that played the pixels to try to break the "burn" marks.

this is one site I found that does some explaining

http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor

there are more. Do a search on Yahoo or Google


----------



## clevy (Feb 21, 2010)

The thing is I don't really know if this is burn in or some kind of other issue -- the screen does burn in too but have fixed that rather quickly. There is no image I have had on the screen for a long period that looks like that. It literally divides the screen into four equal quadrants -- and of course Westinghouse is no help.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

not knowing that particular model nor knowing how it has been used I cannot comment further. It could be something collecting inside the display panel and it could be something that has affected the panel. Apart from having had something causing the burn in whilst on, what about the possibilities of it being burnt from (sun)light through a window. That can also have strange affects. Could be caused by any strong "FIXED" light source.


----------



## exspell (Mar 27, 2011)

Clevy - did you ever find a solution to your question? I've got the exact same issue...


----------

